# 17th Annual Ride Around Wilkes (RAW) May 1st 2010



## ratfink74 (Feb 4, 2007)

Come ride in the RAW!!! Back for its 17th year...

When: May 1st 2010

Where: Express YMCA 1918 West Park Drive North Wilkesboro NC 28659

Time: Ride starts at 8:30AM

Three Route options: 25, 40, 65 miles

Entry fee is $30

Hot showers available after the ride thanks to the Express YMCA.

Post ride meal is included.

T-shirts available as long as they last. You will get one if you are preregistered.

Preregistration is available online at http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=10435

Day of registration available as well starting at 7AM

Please come join us and help support the Brushy Mountain Cycling Club as we support cycling in northwestern North Carolina.

More info is available at http://www.bmcc.us/raw.htm


----------

